# Geumcheongu, Seoul



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Geumcheongu is a district of Seoul Metropolitan, located about an hour east of Incheon International Airport.









source http://map.naver.com/


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I always love to see pictures from this city! Thank you! Very nice photos


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.4.23*


























Geumcheongu(GASAN-DONG) Digital Complex(below pics)








source http://map.naver.com/









LG IDC CENTER


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

so nice :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice aerial photos kay:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.4.25*









































































source ==> http://map.naver.com/












































































































source ==> http://map.naver.com/

Geumcheon Fashion Town
The Geumcheon Fashion Town was originally a clothes and textile manufacturing complex. However, since the IMF crisis in 1997, the manufacturing industry has lost its competitiveness and the secession phenomenon of manufacturers moving their plants to China and Southeast Asian countries have accelerated. 

And so, discount clothes shops gradually began to appear so as to enhance the self-competitiveness of the remaining manufacturers becoming the largest fashion town in Korea where clothes manufacturing and sales is done in the same area. 
Geumcheon-gu has named this complex as “Geumcheon Fashion Town” to improve the environment to suit the regional characteristics and promote regional economy.
Additionally, it supports the promotion and development of the fashion town.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Geumcheon-gu / 금천구 was one of remote outskirts of seoul, not well-known even to Seoulites decades ago,, but not now,, it's BOOMing! 

Nice job,, inno4321 !


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing pics, Seoul looks like a vibrant place to live kay:.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.5.2*










































SOURCE ==> http://map.naver.com/
Geumcheonhannae(the Geumcheon stream) which join to the Hangang(Hangang river)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

inno4321 said:


>


this road seems to be "Siheung-daero"(시흥대로) if i'm not wrong.. 
very clean,, bus stops and signs look good


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.5.15*









There is a doll in front of office which is to celebrate buddha's birthday. Of course make a christmass tree in december.

Please look to the rightside. There is a couple they are fight in the silence. Woman look the other way.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.5.15*










Tree and cloud


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.5.15*









Girl play with fountain


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Geumcheongu, Seoul 2010.5.15*









Bus station direction to the gyuonggydo(outside seoul).


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

How is the Siheung-dong area? I just received a possible job offer in that area. Thanks.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

silence.kit said:


> How is the Siheung-dong area? I just received a possible job offer in that area. Thanks.


^^

You received offer from Siheung-dong area? Congratulation!

Siheung-dong area is my hometown. Very small district of seoul(south of seoul)

A few foreigner work in school as english teacher. Thanks


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

It looks very modern?
Was Seoul completely destroyed in the Korean war?


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing 

By the way, do you have some pictures of Siheung-dong area in general?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Johnor said:


> It looks very modern?
> Was Seoul completely destroyed in the Korean war?


^^
Yeap. You are right seoul was completely destroyed in the Korean war. But at the moment recover from disaster.



Equario said:


> Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing
> 
> By the way, do you have some pictures of Siheung-dong area in general?


^^
Thanks reply. Did you know Siheung-dong. Siheung-dong is my home town! 
I haven't some pictures But sooner or later i will take a photos. :lol:


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Thanks reply. Did you know Siheung-dong. Siheung-dong is my home town!


My friend lives in Siheung-dong. Thus, I wanted to see some pictures of this place. 



inno4321 said:


> I haven't some pictures But sooner or later i will take a photos. :lol:


That's will be awesome! Looking forward


----------

